# Swing top lemonade bottles



## jrd418 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi All,
I was wondering, has anybody had experience doing sparkling wines in swing top lemonade bottles?
The ones I have access to are the ones Lorina uses for its lemonades. They seem very strong and theres a good pop when you open them first, so I'm guessing that they can take quite a bit of pressure.
Anybody used them or similar ones before and have an idea of how many CO2 volumes they'd take? I want to make a strongly carbonated wine, but don't want to make bombs either!


----------



## Dugger (Jun 9, 2013)

I haven't used them for sparkling wine but do use them for root beer with no issues. I have no idea how much pressure they are designed for though.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 9, 2013)

Swing tops are used for beer all the time, they should hold the pressure you are talking about. I also sell the replacement gaskets if you need them.


----------



## jrd418 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I was thinking to prime for about 4 volumes CO2. I think they should be able to take that no problem.


----------

